# Fresh Find 1940 Schwinn



## TheFizzer (May 19, 2018)

Well I went and picked up the Schwinn this morning.  This thing is awesome!!!!  Anyone have original grips for it?


----------



## Robertriley (May 19, 2018)

That's some rusty goodness!


----------



## TheDXjedi (May 19, 2018)

Loving that color. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WES PINCHOT (May 19, 2018)

JUST NEEDS A LITTLE LOVING CARE!


----------



## barneyguey (May 19, 2018)

Wow! What a bike!


----------



## Hammer (May 19, 2018)

Yep I'm jealous  congrats on a great find, that's my favorite way to find them!

Aaron


----------



## TheFizzer (May 20, 2018)

Serial # shows as a 48.  E52142


----------



## GTs58 (May 20, 2018)

Nope, not a 48.


TheFizzer said:


> Serial # shows as a 48.  E52142




I see white on the fender braces. 1941 is the number I pulled out of my hat.


----------



## TheFizzer (May 20, 2018)

My wife says to sell it but it’s too cool, haha


----------



## WES PINCHOT (May 20, 2018)

THAT IS A 1940 FRAME AND SPRING FORK!
I HAVE ORIGINAL NOS GRIPS FOR 1940.
IF INTERESTED I WILLS END PICS.
PLEASE EMAIL DIRECT:
wespinchot@yahoo.com
THANKS,
WES


----------



## West is the Best (May 20, 2018)

It is great to see that there are still buried treasures out there. Neat bike.


----------



## Phattiremike (May 21, 2018)

After an OA bath your wife may think differently.  Nice score.

Mike


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (May 22, 2018)

*No OA bath .. grease & go .. that's a rider with a story to tell ... Ridden not Hidden .. Frank *


----------



## Dan the bike man (May 22, 2018)

Extra crispy! just the way I like 'em!


----------



## TheFizzer (May 22, 2018)

Bike rides great!!!  Rode it a few miles the other night


----------



## Maskadeo (May 22, 2018)

Get those front low lights working!


----------



## Autocycleplane (May 22, 2018)

Maskadeo said:


> Get those front low lights working!




Yeah I think that’s what the knob sticking out of the horn tank is all about.


----------



## Maskadeo (May 22, 2018)

That thing is awesome. With the exception of the “parade bars”


----------



## ZE52414 (May 22, 2018)

Such a killer bike!


----------



## kreika (May 22, 2018)

These are my favorite! Clearly well ridden and accessorized per the owner. Shows it was actually used and has character. Phooey on squeaky clean perfect as the factory did it bs.


----------



## vincev (May 22, 2018)

In rust we trust


----------



## Freqman1 (May 23, 2018)

Kinda surprise this hasn't hit the "For Sale" section yet! Cool bike just like it is. V/r Shawn


----------



## TheFizzer (May 23, 2018)

Freqman1 said:


> Kinda surprise this hasn't hit the "For Sale" section yet! Cool bike just like it is. V/r Shawn



Well I mean I'd take $1,400 for it, LOL


----------



## WES PINCHOT (May 23, 2018)

I THINK IT WOULD SELL QUICKLY AT $1400.!


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (May 30, 2018)

you would think with the value of these old bikes people would have taken better care of them.


----------

